# "Reel'Em in for Research" Fishing Tourney - Galveston



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Everyone, 
we are gearing up for a benefit tournament on July 26th. I know it's a little way down the road and we are still tweaking details but this is for a great cause...the FIGHT against Cancer!


Check out the site for details - http://www.causesforacure.org/

Any questions, or any sponsors interested in donating raffle items or prizes please feel free to contact me.

RussellG


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Tournament Cancelled*

Due to lack of response, we are cancelling the tournament. We will look to reschedule at a later time.

Russell

Moderators, please remove post.


----------

